
Show HN: Tuffle finds tax deductions for freelancers - zallarak
https://www.gotruffle.com/
======
kough
Looks interesting. Not sure "refund if we don't find you savings" is all that
consumer friendly -- "we charge x% of your savings with a max cost of
$product_cost" might be an alternative that makes this useful. Although
ultimately if the customer goes with the standard deduction they'll still feel
like they overpaid. What percentage of your target demo takes the standard
deduction because it makes sense for them financially?

~~~
usaar333
Schedule C deductions aren't affected by standard deduction.

~~~
kough
I didn't know that, thank you!

------
hacktavist
This is great, playing around with it right now.

------
hacktavist
Super helpful definitely using Tuffle during this years tax season!

